# Bob Harper - does he Hav?



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Check out the Biggest Loser's Bob Harper's rescue pup - what do you think? He sure looks like a Neezer to me!

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/all...est-training-parter-karl-as-in-lagerfeld.html


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure looks like a Hav to me -- really looks like my own puppy mill rescue Dori (in one of her Petfinder.com pictures).

He really looks like a cutie (the dog that is -- LOL)!

Judy -- Mom to Dori and Jaime


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

reminds me of Comet


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ I know! I actually showed Tim a pic of Comet to compare


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like a Neezer to me!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks pretty close..though could be a mix?

And since you're out here - how are things with Stella?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks very Havish to me.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sure looks like one. I love Bob. He needs to come kick my butt into shape.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Looks very Havish to me.


I am going to have to adopt Havish as saying! just like yiddish only cuter.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

They say he's a terrier-hav shih tzu mix. Here's a better pic. I see more Hav then I do shih tzu.

http://www.mytrainerbob.com/blog-posts/meet-karl


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Sure doesn't look like a Tzu or a Terrier. I think Karl is a Hav-Schnauzer!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't see any shih tzu either looks like a classic black and tan that faded out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

he looks like a hav to me too!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

The face looks Havish, but the legs look Shih tzu-ish.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That face sure looks like a Hav to me. Will someone write and tell him we want to see him in a long coat so we can make up our minds. ound:


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 16, 2010)

He looks a lot like Scrappy who also came from a SoCal rescue, but I don't know if Scrappy is a hav either! There's a short video of Karl on Bob's site.

http://www.mytrainerbob.com/blog-posts/karl-being-karl-during-a-shoot


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL that video is definitely Hav behavior!! Both Roscoe and Stella do that at least once every day, haha.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I was glad to see this thread lol since I've wondered the same thing since I first saw pics of Karl


----------

